# Pregnant Rescue: A Few Questions (pics)



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

So today I rescued 4 girls from a man who breeds rats for not-so-nice things; one is 3 weeks old, one is 6-8 weeks old, one is 6 months old (retired breeder in pretty rough shape, and the mother of the 3 week old  ), and one is SUPPOSEDLY 12 weeks old (though she looks too big) and pregnant. I've never dealt with a litter before, so I'm not really sure what to expect... I can't tell how far along she is, but she's pretty round and has prominent nipples and I've read that usually doesn't happen until week 3 of pregnancy? So she's currently separated from the other 3 recues in a 10 gallon tank with a box, a deep layer of bedding, and paper towels to nest with. Tonight I gave her her first veggies ever, and she also got some anchovies for extra protein. In the morning I plan to make her and the other rescues eggs. Anyway, I have a few questions...​
they all have lice... can I safely use revolution on her while she's pregnant?
Would moving her into a 20 gallon long tank be better? I just feel she should have more space to stretch her legs.
She's very skittish and doesn't like to be picked up (but did brux in my lap today); should I work with her to help her get more used to me before the babies arrive (to help with her trusting me to handle them), or should I let her be until after the babies are here so I don't stress her and cause possible complications because of re-absorbing the litter?

I'll post a picture of her tummy later for help estimating how far along she is... she's squirmy and I need someone to either hold her or take the picture. 

Here's pictures of mom, anyone know what color she is? I thought she looked blue or blue agouti, and is a blazed variberk?  But I'm awful with markings lol.



And if you're in Northern NC or Southern VA and are in the market for dumbo babies I'll be rehoming the litter once they're old enough! I think she's gorgeous so she'll hopefully have some very pretty babies. Though I'll probably keep one; it will be hard not to get attached when I've had them from birth. ;D
​


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

Also she has no name, so ideas are welcome.  The other escues are Sugar (6-8 week siamese) & Spice (3 week agouti berkie), and Grace (brown hoodie, 6 mo.).


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

She is so pretty! I'd love a baby but I'm all the way down in S. Florida.


----------



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

No wait till the babies are weaned to treat with revolution. My pregnant rescue has mites and am waiting till next week when they are 4 weeks to separate and treat them all. 

I would put her in the 20gallon. I had mine in a 30 gallon and she was only a baby herself too and she did okay.

And I also held her daily even though she was pregnant.. wanted to make sure she trusted me before they came so I could check on the babies easier. 

They are all very cute!


----------



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

To treat mites, you could bathe her in a fragrance free shampoo with neem seed oil every few days. The neem seed oil will kill the mites and it is non-toxic, but I wouldn't let her lick the shampoo off of her body. If you're worried about drying her coat out, you could try fragrance free conditioner with a couple of drops of neem seed oil (can be purchased affordably at an East Indian store).

Your rat is a stunner - lucky you!


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

Here are pictures of her belly! We're guessing she's got less than a week left before she pops; your opinions? Also we've named her Sweet Pea. :3 This is the first litter I'm dealing with so does anyone have any tips? We've given her a ton of bedding and things to nest with like paper towels and bits of cardboard and her hidey is a cardboard box so she can "remodel" it if she wants, and we'll be putting her in a 20 gallon long tomorrow. Also feeding her lots of good extra protein like sardines and eggs, and she's in the dining room with all the doors closed so that she won't be disturbed to keep her from stressing. I'll update with more pictures soon!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

they all have lice... can I safely use revolution on her while she's pregnant?
Do an olive oil bath gently. http://www.sophielynette.com/oliveoil.html

Would moving her into a 20 gallon long tank be better? I just feel she should have more space to stretch her legs.
If you have one, it should be fine. However, if she doesn't seem to be spending time with her kits, downsize her.

She's very skittish and doesn't like to be picked up (but did brux in my lap today); should I work with her to help her get more used to me before the babies arrive (to help with her trusting me to handle them), or should I let her be until after the babies are here so I don't stress her and cause possible complications because of re-absorbing the litter?
Definitely. A nursing mother who doesn't trust you will be a nightmare. Just keep it slow, bribe her, etc.


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

Instead of using a 20 gallon long I threw together a similarly sized maternity tub this morning for about $15 since it will provide better ventillation and not be as heavy.  So here's what she's being housed in until the babies are old enough to go into a wire cage! (Don't mind the cage in the background, it's the QT cage for the others for the next 2-3 weeks so they're not in it long term ).






And Sweet Pea hiding under her paper towels instead of in her hidey box lol.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Ah, she's gorgeous, but there's a chance she may be high white. Make sure you do some reading up on megacolon so you're prepared, just in case. Good luck with her, hope the babies are healthy!


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

Jaguar said:


> Ah, she's gorgeous, but there's a chance she may be high white. Make sure you do some reading up on megacolon so you're prepared, just in case. Good luck with her, hope the babies are healthy!


I have an experienced breeder talking me through it.  She says that the blaze is most likely just due to her being variegated so I shouldn't have much to worry about, but has also cautioned me that they could end up being SOX10dom since she can't tell for sure without a pedigree (which obviously nobody has since the guy didn't even know how old she is -_-). I'm hoping that they are all healthy though; I've heard horror stories about MC and it's really awful.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

NuclearMuse said:


> I have an experienced breeder talking me through it.  She says that the blaze is most likely just due to her being variegated so I shouldn't have much to worry about, but has also cautioned me that they could end up being SOX10dom since she can't tell for sure without a pedigree (which obviously nobody has since the guy didn't even know how old she is -_-). I'm hoping that they are all healthy though; I've heard horror stories about MC and it's really awful.


Yeah, my guess would be a recessive blaze as well with the variegation and heavy silvering, but it's always good to be prepared when you don't know their history. Glad you've got someone with more experience guiding you


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

Yeah I'm really glad she offered to help me through this; it's a nerve-wracking experience because I don't want anything to go wrong. X_x But exciting too because, well, babies! 

Sweet Pea is starting to look like she's ready to explode! And she's been gaining 1/2 an ounce every day. <3 I'm checking on her every 2 hours tonight in case it's time. :3


----------



## KLAley (Apr 15, 2013)

She is beautiful! I am in VA and maybe interested in a baby or two


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

She is stunning!! Some adorable babies on the way ...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

She had her babies on 12/12! There were 13 of them, but one died shortly after birth, and before I took this picture 2 more passed away at different points despite my efforts of trying to get her to nurse them.  Then the runty boy in the second picture passed, so there are 9 very healthy looking babies left! I thought it would be hard to tell the genders but it's actually super easy. xD So I'm pretty certain there are 6 girls and 3 boys! All have dark eyes except one girl (and another girl who passed away  ). And the breeder giving me advice said they do indeed look like they'll all be dumbos! Which is exciting because I love top ears, but dumbo babies always have HUGE looking ears. 

KLAley do you know whether or not you'd want boys or girls? ^_^


Here they are a bit over 24 hours old!


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

48 hours old! 6 girls and 3 boys are the survivors of the first 48 hours (so 4 passed away  ). The remaining 9 are doing great though! And a few of the babies are starting to have veeeery light markings; one girl is developing a blaze just like her mum. :3








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

If I still lived in NC I'd take one in a heartbeat! But alas, I'm now in MI


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

Day 6! They feel like velvet now! <3


----------



## KLAley (Apr 15, 2013)

girls


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

KLAley said:


> girls


OK, I'm only rehoming them in pairs since they'll need a friend during QT... so if you're interested, let me know and I can either email you an adoption application or send it to you via my "rat facebook". Also, two girls have found homes so I just need homes for two more (girls). Though we still aren't sure which two we're keeping, so I'm not letting people reserve specific babies until after I pick who I want to keep--and then my other adopter gets first pick of the 4 that I'm not keeping since she was approved first. Also, I've given most of them names (except the boys because they've had an adopter since they were less than a week old), but they're subject to change once they're adopted. I just couldn't deal with them being nameless LOL. Right now, we're trying to pick two out of Wicca, Pinkie, Calypso and Argyle (of the other 2 girls, one is unnamed right now and the last I call Astrid), and my other adopter's first choices are Wicca and Pinkie (if we don't keep those 2).

All the girls:

Calypso:


Astrid (capped):


Argyle:


Wicca:


Pinkie:


Unnamed girl (Variegated back):




Some other cute pics:

Wicca in the baby pile:


Pinkie & Argyle:


Calypso:


Pinkie & Wicca:


Astrid (unnamed girls' butt on the left lol):


Pinkie's Butt:


----------



## NuclearMuse (Nov 26, 2013)

Aaaaand the last two girls have found homes!


----------



## Luminescent (May 28, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Calypso looks EXACTLY like my Tillie!! 

http://th02.deviantart.net/fs70/PRE/i/2014/002/0/8/photo_2_by_nightwishraven-d70klp1.jpg


----------



## Vegn (Jan 2, 2014)

Little fluffy rat babies! I love ratty babes.


----------



## imfine_thx (Jan 4, 2014)

Arglye, Pinkie, and Wicca are so beautiful. Those babies are so adorable. I love seeing little ratties.


----------



## BenLen (Jan 1, 2014)

Adorable! Did the boys find homes?


----------

